
Noam Chomsky – On the Threat of Artificial Intelligence - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV4KA2Sgd2c
======
ankurdhama
I was reading the comments of the video and it is obvious that "Deep learning"
deserve the award for biggest hype of this decade probably. People even think
that it is different from the old fashioned "computer programs". Does you DNN
model run on a computer - YES, then it is a computer program, the only
difference is that this program was not created by a person rather it was
initialized randomly and then another program kept tweaking parameters of this
program until the program was satisfied with the result. And yeah this another
program was created by a person.

Program creating Program doesn't somehow make them "not program"

